# Interrupted labour:



## soopurr (Oct 13, 2008)

I read Interrupted labour in queens can be common . After a period of rest labour will resume & the rest of the litter will be delivered. And interrupted labour may last as long as 24-36 hours  Have any of you breeders experience this???? 

Because 2 weeks ago i did when my oriental black female went into labour. 
We had 2 orientals born then labour stoped and didnt start again for 12 hours And then the rest of the litter was born she had 2 more . it was such a worry but all's well now thank god!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awww i didnt no that,


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes your girl as you know can have interrupted labor,but for us 36 hrs in between would be too long and depending on how previous births have gone and the girl at the time would have her at the vets,to be honest you can't really prepare for what if's etc of births,just be aware and judge at the time as best as you can


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Yes have heard of these i think the worry is if they dont relax and are still uneasy and straining for a long period i suppose then its more a time to worry. Have heard cats can deliver more at a later date.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Yes I have had it. I had a litter born one day and thought she had finished. I went to work the following day and lo and behold when I got home, a full 24 hours later, another had appeared, so it can happen


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

It's not as unusual as you may think.


----------

